# Accumulator Package Sizes



## KRT (Jun 15, 2019)

Throughout this fall/winter I will be looking for a accumulator of some kind because my help is getting scarce and baling more acres but anyway, my question is what configuration works best with which wagons? I have 10 flatbed wagons and they are all 7.5-8’ wide by 16’ foot long need em that size for tobacco reasons so I can’t change em or get different lengths, so I’m asking when you load a grapples worth is there much slack between the grabs when loaded on the wagon? So should I be looking for, just as an example the 10 bale flat with tie row? Or maybe a 15 bale edge? Just looking for the most efficient configuration for my wagons, thanks


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm still very much a rookie at the accumulator thing but the most helpful thing for me was looking on the Kuhns Mfg website and clicking the all products selection. It shows different configurations and tells what size wagon they best fit.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

10 bale flat, based upon your wagon width. And I run a 15 bale on edge.

This opinion is based on a couple assumptions (everyone know the bad news about assumptions  ), that you already have a tractor/skid-steer/tele-handler capable of handing the grapple. Along with barns/sheds that are accommodating to the system and you favor flat bale stacking.

I more or less did a start from scratch, buying wagons/trailer, buying accumulator/baler, building a shed & buying a telly. I already had tractor(s) and a couple of old flat bed wagons, that can be used in 'emergency' situations (but have re-done decks to 8.5' & 9' wide  ). And I favor on edge, cut side up stacking, helped decide the 15 bale accumulator/grapple system fit my wants.

HTH

Larry


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I run a Kuhns 10 bale with tie row. 16' wagons are bare minimum and do not leave much room for error. Investing in a tie grapple if you were to go that route would help immensely with stacking stable loads.

I use 21' and 26' and stacking 3 & 4 grapple width wide helps create much more stable loads. I don't have the tie grapple. All of our 16' wagons are to transfer bales to for customers to pickup if they don't pick up out of the field and we do use them on close fields for back up if necessary but they are not road worthy.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

I run a Kuhns 10 flat as well, I've stacked on 7'/7.5' wagons in a pinch (calling in favors to beat the weather), it does work, but you'll want to go slow and be prepared to go and pick up bales that may fall off if your path to the barn is super-bumpy. Most of my wagons are 8x18, which is a bit of a waste of 2', since 2 grabs are ~15' with a 36" bale length, so 16' is perfect for 2 grabs, depending on your pin height on what's loading them, you should be able to put 100 - 120+ bales on each of those (2 stacks of 5+ grabs of 10 bales)

I think your current wagon setup will work great with this, obviously 21+' wagons let you get more up on each wagon, but with your existing 10 wagons, you should be able to get most of your day's baling up on wheels without having to unload. We just finished putting up 14000 bales of straw this way with 11 16 - 18' wagons.

Hope this helps!


----------



## KRT (Jun 15, 2019)

MrLuggs said:


> I run a Kuhns 10 flat as well, I've stacked on 7'/7.5' wagons in a pinch (calling in favors to beat the weather), it does work, but you'll want to go slow and be prepared to go and pick up bales that may fall off if your path to the barn is super-bumpy. Most of my wagons are 8x18, which is a bit of a waste of 2', since 2 grabs are ~15' with a 36" bale length, so 16' is perfect for 2 grabs, depending on your pin height on what's loading them, you should be able to put 100 - 120+ bales on each of those (2 stacks of 5+ grabs of 10 bales)
> 
> I think your current wagon setup will work great with this, obviously 21+' wagons let you get more up on each wagon, but with your existing 10 wagons, you should be able to get most of your day's baling up on wheels without having to unload. We just finished putting up 14000 bales of straw this way with 11 16 - 18' wagons.
> 
> Hope this helps!


----------



## KRT (Jun 15, 2019)

Sorry I didn’t do that right but thanks mr luggs, gettin into math here but if you have a grab with 2 cross bales at 36” that would be 6ft and another beside it should be 12ft but when you say 2 grabs should fill a 16ft wagon are the grabs a little loose and maybe some separation between the grabs to allow for the remaining 4 feet?


----------



## Onthayman (Jun 13, 2019)

We stack 15 on edge on a 32 foot wagon. Our bales average 34 inches in length. Both ends can fold out to give us more clearance if we need it. We started with 30 footers and found they were a little tight some times.
16 feet should work just fine.

The last picture is a wagon loaded with bale baron stacks


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@Onthayman, not to derail this thread, I sent you a PM regarding that wagon.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

KRT said:


> Sorry I didn't do that right but thanks mr luggs, gettin into math here but if you have a grab with 2 cross bales at 36" that would be 6ft and another beside it should be 12ft but when you say 2 grabs should fill a 16ft wagon are the grabs a little loose and maybe some separation between the grabs to allow for the remaining 4 feet?


Yeah, there's always some separation between the bales, and a bit of puffing out past the twine to account for once its out of the bale chamber and not being compressed by bales on either side. I'll run a tape over one of my stacks today, but they're roughly 7' wide (front to back of the wagon) by 8' long (side to side on the wagon). I got 18' wagons originally thinking I could get 3 grabs on, because that's what the math dictates, but yeah, when actually stacking them on the wagon, you only get half of the third grab


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

MrLuggs said:


> Yeah, there's always some separation between the bales, and a bit of puffing out past the twine to account for once its out of the bale chamber and not being compressed by bales on either side. I'll run a tape over one of my stacks today, but they're roughly 7' wide (front to back of the wagon) by 8' long (side to side on the wagon). I got 18' wagons originally thinking I could get 3 grabs on, because that's what the math dictates, but yeah, when actually stacking them on the wagon, you only get half of the third grab


MrLuggs, will 3 grabs of 10 flat fit on a 20' wagon or does it take really take 21' to make the third grab fit alright? I've just hooked up a 10 bale flat accumulator and still need to build a grab, so i'd like to be smart about which size of wagon to put together next. Thanks, Jimmy


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jimmy, you can easily get three grabs on a 20 foot wagon. I feel that is the best size wagon for a 10 flat. I have an 18' wagon and still put three grabs on it by letting the grabs hang over the front of the wagon and the rear by about 4"-5". Not really a problem at all hanging over by that small amount. But a 20 foot wagon gives you plenty of room for three grabs and a little extra room. My Kuhns 10 flat makes pretty much a 6 foot wide x 7 1/2 foot long grab when I make 35" bales.

Regards, Mike


----------

